# Wie angeln mit Tele-Stipprute



## hannes123 (11. August 2011)

Hallo,

habe eine 5m Tele Stipprute ohne Gummizug.

Nun meine Frage: Die Schnur ist ja fast 5m Lang um einen Fisch landen zu können, da man die Rute nicht zerlegen kann wie eine gestecke Kopfrute.Liegt die 5m Schnur dann einfach auf dem Wasser neben der Pose?Oder Rute Schräg hoch?Aber dann komme ich ja kaum raus wenn ich die so hoch amche das keine Schnur auf dem Wasser liegt.
Man wirft ja nicht aus mit der Rute sondern schiebt sie über den zu beangelnden Punkt oder?

Wie lande ich einen Fisch nach dem Anhieb?Einfach Rute hoch und wenn er nah genug ist keschern?Oder Die ganze Rute nach hinten schieben wie bei einer gestecken?


----------



## hannes123 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

kann keiner helfen?


----------



## dark (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Hallo Hannes

Da du keine Steckrute hast, kannst du auch nicht mit verkürzter Schnur angeln. Wähle die Schnur (inkl. Vorfach) einfach so lang, dass du einen (kleinen) Fisch bequem greifen kannst, wenn du die Stippe senkrecht stellst. Grössere Fische werden natürlich gekeschert. 

"Auswerfen" im engeren Sinn kannst du ohne Rolle natürlich nicht, aber mit sanftem Schwung aus dem Unterarm dahin bringen, wo sie soll. Und da du keine Steckrute hast, kannst ist das die einzige Möglichkeit. "Rausschieben" geht definitiv nicht mit knapp 5m Schnur an 5m Rute... 

Hoffe, deine Fragen sind geklärt. Viel Spass beim Stippen! 

Dark


----------



## hannes123 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Danke schonmal.
Also halte ich die Rute mit der schnur so raus aufs wasser und mache dann noch nen schwung ausem Handgelenk das die Pose mit schnur nach vorne rausschwingt?
Also so das Pose und Schnur nicht direkt unter der Rutenspitze sind?


----------



## dark (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Immer gerne 



hannes123 schrieb:


> Also halte ich die Rute mit der schnur so raus aufs wasser und mache dann noch nen schwung ausem Handgelenk das die Pose mit schnur nach vorne rausschwingt?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Genau so! :m
> ...


----------



## hannes123 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Super und Danke.
Werde es die Tage testen


----------



## dark (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Na dann: Petri Heil!

Wirst sehen, es klappt ganz gut!


----------



## Dunraven (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Alternative bei den stabilen Lang Lang Ruten ist auch Überkopfwurf. Der geht normal auch wenn nicht gerade extremer Wind ist. Ansonsten aber eben der Unterarmschwung.

Der Rest wurde ja schon gesagt, Schnur knapp 30cm kürzer als Rute damit die Fische beim raus heben in der Hand landen, alternativ eher schräg zur Seite halten als nach oben. Nach oben hebst Du ihn an, führst Du sie bei einem großen Fisch aber flach über dem Wasser nach links oder rechts, dann kommt der Fisch meist in Kescher nähe (wenn Du denn einen der normalen 4-5m Stippkescher hast und keinen einfachen 08/15 Kescher). Besser als einen zu großen heben zu wollen und das passiert eben wenn Du die Rute hoch machst. Nach Hinten wird auch schwer weil du damit ja auch 5m Schnur gerade ziehst so das der Fisch am Ende immer noch 5m vom Ufer weg ist.


----------



## hannes123 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Danke


----------



## omnimc (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

einfach leicht rausschlenzen das geht prima. kannst aber auch die schnur auf ca. 3,5 kürzen und bei bedarf mit einen doppelwirbel einfach 2 meter dazwischen machen. dann sollte die schnur so lang sein das wenn du die rute hochhälst bequem an den haken kommst.


----------



## Dunraven (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*



omnimc schrieb:


> kannst aber auch die schnur auf ca. 3,5 kürzen und bei bedarf mit einen doppelwirbel einfach 2 meter dazwischen machen. dann sollte die schnur so lang sein das wenn du die rute hochhälst bequem an den haken kommst.



Also mitten im Drill oder wann?
Bei 3,5m Schnur an einer 5m Rute hat er Fische die weit über seinem Kopf in der Luft hängen und verliert massig Zeit bis er die überhaupt in der Hand hat. Auch im Drill ist es sehr sehr unangenehm. Sprich der Bedarf ist immer da denn eine Teleskoprute kann man nun mal nur mit passender Schnurlänge sinnvoll und effektiv fischen. 

Abgesehen davon sind 3,5m und 2m 5,5m und mit gebogener Spitze hängt der Fisch dann beim raus heben nicht auf Hand Höhe sondern eher zwischen den Beinen. Auch sehr unhandlich und er kann auch leicht im Dreck landen. Daher ja meist so 30cm weniger Schnur als die Rute lang ist, damit der Fisch mit der Spitzenbiegung passen hängt.


----------



## hannes123 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Noch ne Frage:

An der Hauptschnur mache ich an der einen Seite ne Schlaufe und hänge die an der Rute ein.
Soll ich an der anderen seite auch eine machen oder nen Karabiner um das Vorfach einfacher zu wechseln?

Bei beiden Möglichkeiten ist es ja nicht möglich die Pose zu wechseln ohne was abzuschneiden und neu zu knoten.

Gibts noch ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## ehrwien (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

ist mir egal, was andere da sagen, wenn ich anders nicht an den Fisch komme/Haken komme, und der Fisch nciht zu schwer ist, schieb ich einfach das zweite Teil in den ersten rein bei meiner 6m Tele-Stippe.


----------



## Dunraven (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*



ehrwien schrieb:


> ist mir egal, was andere da sagen, wenn ich anders nicht an den Fisch komme/Haken komme, und der Fisch nciht zu schwer ist, schieb ich einfach das zweite Teil in den ersten rein bei meiner 6m Tele-Stippe.



Kostet ewig Zeit, ist nicht gut für die Rute und erst recht nicht für den Fisch wenn der ewig da in der Luft rum baumeln muss bis Du das hast.

Ich würde einfach Schlaufe in Schlaufe machen, Pose musst Du eh nicht wechseln, dafür hat man ja mehrere Montagen fertig aufgewickelt dabei. Würde ja zu lange dauern die neue Pose dann wieder neu auszubleien, ect. denn selbst identische Posen haben verschiedene Tragkräfte, ist meist nun einmal ein Naturprodukt wie Balsaholz, ect. und damit nicht gleich.


----------



## ehrwien (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

wenn du <5 Sekunden als ewig bezeichnen möchtest. Bei der Rute ist mir das egal, die hat vor 10 Jahren mal 10€ gekostet. Und der Fisch merkt davon bestimmt nicht mehr, als wenn einer mit ner 15m-Steckstippe Teil für Teil abnimmt und nach hinten durchschiebt. Zumal er auch nicht in der Luft baumelt, weil man ja vorher weiß, wie gut man rankommt.


----------



## Dunraven (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angelen mit Tele-Stipprute*

Man nimmt ja auch nicht Teil für Teil ab. Ich z.B. nehme nur das Kit zum Drillen ab bzw. evt. noch ein Teil davon wenn hinten nicht ganz 10m Platz sind. Abgesehen davon kann man nicht eine Angelmethode mit der andeen vergleichen sondern muss dann auch optimales Angeln mit der Whip mit suboptimalen Angeln Vergleichen.
Und weniger als 5 Sekunden finde ich beachtlich um eine Rute im Drill zusammen zu schieben und dann auch wieder auf volle Länge zu bringen, und das schonend.

Das es Dir bei Deine 10m Rute egal ist kann ja sein, wenn ich von eine Telestippe rede, dann denke ich aber eher an Ruten für 60-100 Euro oder mehr, eben an richtige Telestippen zum Fischen (die man dann ja meist auch noch in 2,5m, 3m, 3,5m 4m, 5m, 6m, 7m, 8m und evt. 9m , 10m und 11m als Set hat) und nicht an Kinderruten. Zumindest wenn der Fragesteller auch noch mit Gummizuge usw. die üblichen Matchsachen ins Gespräch bringt. Da gehe ich dann eben von einer Rute fürs Matchfischen aus.

Ich habe sowas vor 15 Jahren auch mal mit einer billigen Kinderstippe versucht, und da war schnell klar das es umständlich, für den Fisch nicht schonend, für die Rute belastend und zudem noch zu aufwendig war. Und btw., bei einem Angeln von 4-6 Stunden machen 5 Sekunden pro Fisch mehr am Ende doch einiges an Gewicht aus. 

Wenn man bequem und schnell fischen will ist ein optimaler Bewegungsablauf eben wichtig. Optimal ist Köder ran, raus, Biss, Anschlag und dabei gleich den Fisch raus heben und mit der Hand auffangen, Haken lösen, in den Setzkescher, neuer Köder dran und von vorne. 

Nicht optimal ist eben Auswerfen, Biss, Anschlag und dabei gleich den Fisch  raus heben, das Rutenteil vorsichtig einschieben, den Fisch nehmen, Haken lösen, in den Setzkescher,  neuer Köder dran, Rutenteil wieder auseinander schieben und von vorne. Das ist eben unnötige Arbeit und kostet unnötig Zeit.


----------



## hannes123 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angeln mit Tele-Stipprute*

Brauche nochmal hilfe.

War heute an nem Fluss.
Fällt vom Ufer ziemlich steil auf 5-6m ab.
habe auf etwa 4m tiefe geangelt.ca 2m vom ufer weg.
näher ans ufer wollte ich nicht....unbequem mit der 5m schnur  musste am ufer hocken.

vorfach 30cm 3g pose.kurz über grund wenn ichs nicht falsch gemacht habe.

ein paar zupfer (ca 5stück) und eine handgroßes rotauge mehr nicht.

angefüttert mit 1/8 l maden in 1kg rotaugenfutter und 500g schwarzes zum abdunkeln.4-5kugeln und nachgeworfen.

was habe ich falsch geamcht oder lags an der stelle.
fließgeschw. war so mittelmäßig.


----------



## Dunraven (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angeln mit Tele-Stipprute*

Kann man so nicht sagen. Evt. zu flach gefischt oder zu tief? Da muss man probieren welche Tiefe läuft und experimentieren. Auch würde ich nicht unbedingt bei Rotaugen massiv anfüttern und warten sondern eher alle Nase lang eine kleine Kugel Futter, oder zumindest bei jedem Trieb ein paar Maden schießen.


----------



## dark (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angeln mit Tele-Stipprute*

Seh es auch so wie Dunraven. 
Was auch noch sein könnte, dass das Futter durch die Strömung woanders hingelangte als dein Hakenköder.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angeln mit Tele-Stipprute*

@hannes123
echt fiese Angelbedingungen wenn du gleich 5-6m Wassertiefe hast, versuche doch mal die Uferzone Auszuloten, ob es am Rand eine kleine Kante oder Erhebung gibt so das du im flacheren Bereich fischen kannst und das Futter liegenbleibt.


----------



## hannes123 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie angeln mit Tele-Stipprute*

das war ziemlich nah am rand max 2 meter entfernt. ging ziemlich steil ab.

vlt ist es weggetrieben.

war allgemein ziemlich unzufrieden.
vlt nicht beste bedingungen für die telestippe.
konnte nicht vernünftig sitzen nicht ablegen garnichts.
musste halt fast die ganzen 5m schnur ins wasser halten.


----------

